# Aillio Bullet r1 v2 - any owners?



## Guy Levine

Hi - I have just ordered one - are there any users on here?


----------



## Coffeejon

yes


----------



## Guy Levine

Coffeejon said:


> yes


 How are you enjoying it? Done many roasts?


----------



## Coffeejon

I believe it the best 1KG roaster you can buy. I have x2 of them (x1 v1.5 & x1 v2) for around 3 years and have roasted a few tons of coffee though them (I kid you not) My best advice is get onto the face book group 'Aillio Bullet R1 User Group' as there are many 1000's of users there who will be willing to help you in your journey. Unfortunately this forum is not so friendly to the likes of us, so I tend to steer clear of here. The best of luck and if you have any questions, you are welcome to ask (though the FB page is the best place to be) Cheers


----------



## Rob1

Really? The form isn't a friendly place to people roasting on bullets?

I was thinking of getting one but got turned off it after joining the Facebook group due to the number of problems people were having and the poor support they received. Though maybe they represent a minority of the many 1000s of users.


----------



## SamB

I have got a V2 220v bullet. I have had zero issues with mine but do keep it clean and don't roast much into second crack so maybe that helps 😀. about 100kg of green has Been roasted with it.

I also had (sold it) a version 1 and didn't have any issues apart from the temp probe reading drifting due to a lack of cleaning. But one I was on a cleaning schedule everything was fine. About 900kg of green was roasted with it.

its hard to beat this Roaster for its ease of use, portability, technology...... and it look pretty cool!

I would buy it again and again! Now if someone here can start a green coffee supplier that sells it at a reasonable price!


----------



## Mpbradford

Seems like a lot of naysayers about the bullet. I was looking into 1kg roaster for a month. What are the available and cost effective alternatives? Cost/kg/hour was my key measure. Which machines are better?

The FB forum is full of first time roasters. Same uncertainty would also apply if you joined a gene cafe Fb forum Full of first timers. That machine also has its flaws and issues.


----------



## Coffeejon

What did you end up buying?


----------



## Mpbradford

The one that had the best cost/kg/hour and was available to buy - Bullet


----------



## Kilo

Good choice. I have one for 4 years now. Only a few issues. Love it!


----------



## SamB

Enjoy


----------



## Coffeejon

Just read that they have now sold their 3000'th roaster.


----------



## Longmanh

3 month wait on these roasters....wow.


----------



## Longmanh

Anyone thinking of selling one.........🤣🤣


----------



## Pseudonym

I'm very tempted on one of these. I've convinced myself of the following:

(preamble)I own a Coffee Company but do not yet roast but I really should learn.

I've decided I want to learn to Roast. Home Roasting first to gain an education, commercial roasting under guidance from my Roaster down the line.

I can learn on the Bullet and the Roastery can use it as a sample roaster longer term.


----------



## CJV8

Pseudonym said:


> I've decided I want to learn to Roast. Home Roasting first to gain an education, commercial roasting under guidance from my Roaster down the line.
> 
> I can learn on the Bullet and the Roastery can use it as a sample roaster longer term.


 Sound logic. Depending on your initial targets for volume you could even start production roasting on the Bullet.


----------



## Pseudonym

Sadly for me learning to roast, our current load volume is well above the capacity of the Bullet. But good point to make - It could be used as a small production roaster for ultra speciality stuff. Not that we do any of that, but you never know. Maybe Decaf...


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee

I've never heard of this roaster, but looking at the videos does look smart and modern. Not heard any talk about roasting with induction, but does it still have the same latency issues as with all electric roasters (any changes to electric takes a while to take effect?).

Does it allow proper back to back roasting or more designed purely for the home use?

From the images just don't forget to put a basket underneath when you drop the beans.


----------



## Pseudonym

Just ordered myself the V2 also. Let the 3 month wait begin & the learning how to roast commence!!


----------



## Coffeejon

Dartmoor Coffee said:


> I've never heard of this roaster, but looking at the videos does look smart and modern. Not heard any talk about roasting with induction, but does it still have the same latency issues as with all electric roasters (any changes to electric takes a while to take effect?). -* Because the drum is fairly light (i.e not a huge amount of metal to heat, it's very quick to alter heat and airflow. Also because it's induction, you get an instant reduction in heating, as the drum is heated directly. (it's also very efficient because of this) The V2 roaster will get upto pretemp in about 20-30mins depending on airtemp.*
> 
> Does it allow proper back to back roasting or more designed purely for the home use? -* Yes, allows for true back to back. Without mods, you could get maybe 5-6 1kg's before you'd need to empty the chaff collector.*
> 
> From the images just don't forget to put a basket underneath when you drop the beans. -* There is a guy who also sells a full on bean cooling tray which operates separately from the bullet. I know quite a few who have upgraded to this to allow for quicker cooling. (about £700 I believe)*


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee

Hi @Coffeejon, Thanks - very interesting.


----------



## Longmanh

Come on, someone must want to sell theirs? No?


----------



## Coffeejon

Longmanh said:


> Come on, someone must want to sell theirs? No?


 They now have CE certification, so Bella B might start selling them soon. Otherwise, keep an eye out on the facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/397764521104572

though they are like gold dust...


----------



## Longmanh

Thanks @Coffeejon


----------



## Mpbradford

I've done 17 roasts with my new arrival. Took a bit of setting up for the exhaust with 3D printed bits and fans. But it's amazing. No more worrying about voltage drops like with the old gene cafe. Changing from Gene cafe to Bullet allows me to now translate the theory of roasting, into something practical. Thanks to @Coffeejonfor pushing me in the right direction. Switches from 900g to 200g batch with no issues, the playback mode when you have got your profile is really great for back to back roasting.


----------



## Coffeejon

Mpbradford said:


> I've done 17 roasts with my new arrival. Took a bit of setting up for the exhaust with 3D printed bits and fans. But it's amazing. No more worrying about voltage drops like with the old gene cafe. Changing from Gene cafe to Bullet allows me to now translate the theory of roasting, into something practical. Thanks to @Coffeejonfor pushing me in the right direction. Switches from 900g to 200g batch with no issues, the playback mode when you have got your profile is really great for back to back roasting.


 Glad your enjoying it, fantastic roaster!


----------



## SamB

i hope i dont get in trouble for posting this here 😁

hahah well someone might be in luck. im thinking of selling my 10 month old bullet 220V roaster. im moving back to the states and dont need the 220V (yes i can use a transformer etc but i thought i would give someone the opportunity to get one without waiting!)

it should be on the buy sell forum in a few days when i get a few pics etc


----------



## 29244

Picking up my R1 v2 on Saturday. I'm in the Aillio FB group. But l suspect there are more experienced roasters here. And bearing in mind that I have little idea what I'm doing, can anyone point me to resources which might be helpful for my 1st few attempts? 1 I have of course read the manual but I'm still concerned that I might be missing things like how to set the fan speed, starting temperature, monitoring temperature and so on. And all tips will be gratefully accepted. Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## 29244

Just found this which is excellent https://aillio.medium.com/how-to-begin-roasting-great-coffee-on-the-bullet-r1-v2-9c5eeb6f4afd


----------



## Jack121

Hey,

There is a introduction/course from Rob hoos, I've not watched it so I can't comment on if it's worth the price, but his book modulating the flavour profile of coffee is very good, and he's well regarded so it maybe worth a punt


----------



## 29244

Thanks @jack121 I had not seen that, very helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## divershell182

Newbie here. Other then buying brand new where's best to pick up a second hand bullet? 
price range second hand? 
im struggling to find other than new. 
have I head right a 2kg version might be coming out?

any advice would be amazing


----------



## 29244

Hi there, yes I have an Allio Bullet v2. Tough to find a second hand one, almost impossible here in Australia because they only became available in late February. The new one is the Bullseye and from memory it will have a 3kg capacity. https://www.facebook.com/espressocompany/posts/great-to-catch-up-with-the-aillio-team-in-amsterdam-for-the-launch-of-bullseyeal/1825455854177334/


----------



## Gemini

Is this size too large for use at home. I am considering small roast for friends and would look at 5kg per week.


----------



## Coffeejon

divershell182 said:


> Newbie here. Other then buying brand new where's best to pick up a second hand bullet?
> price range second hand?
> im struggling to find other than new.
> have I head right a 2kg version might be coming out?
> 
> any advice would be amazing


 https://www.facebook.com/groups/397764521104572


----------



## Coffeejon

Gemini said:


> Is this size too large for use at home. I am considering small roast for friends and would look at 5kg per week.


 No, though it will need venting (under cooker hood ok for a start) 5KG a week this would be perfect.


----------

